# Favorite part of a movie



## chicken legs (Sep 20, 2011)

Everyone has favorite movies but out of those movies...what part is your favorite.

This scene is from 9 1/2 weeks where she is reflecting on the relationship (wink wink..lol).....enjoy


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

From my favorite movie, Dead Poets Society, I'd have to choose this scene. There are more poignant scenes, funnier scenes, but somehow this one sticks in my mind the most.

Barbaric Yawp

From any movie...I have to say this. Alec Baldwin was _This_ close to winning an oscar for less than 10 minutes of acting.

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Melian (Sep 20, 2011)

Movie: Ghost World

Scene: the mullet guy (MG) and convenience store owner (CSO) are arguing because the MG is shirtless in the store.

CSO: What do you think this is? Club Med?
MG: It's America dude. Learn the rules.
CSO: No YOU learn the rules. We Greeks invented democracy.
MG: You also invented homos.
CSO: Fuck you.
MG: You wish. You got to buy me dinner, first.

Then the mullet guy goes out to his car (muscle, metal playing), busts out some nunchuks and starts jumping around.

OMFG. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Honourable mentions: The scene in the horrible movie, Predators, where the one guy checks his watch and says, "It's 5 o'clock - bitch rapin time."

The scene in Snakes on a Plane where, after dealing with snakes for at least 45 min, someone in the background yells, "got a snake over here."


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2011)

One of my favorites is Bill Paxton (Hudson) in Aliens losing his mind screaming, "That's it man, game over man, GAME OVER!' it's a perfect requote too.


----------



## BLK360 (Sep 21, 2011)

The scene where they find out Yoon Tae-Goo, the happy go lucky weirdo, was once a hard core assassin without rival. (Movie is The good, The Bad, The Weird)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Clerks...

http://youtu.be/tpQqH4H_SUQ


This movie pretty much sealed the deal for me as comedy being a huge factor in my life.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 21, 2011)

Melian said:


> Movie: Ghost World
> 
> Scene: the mullet guy (MG) and convenience store owner (CSO) are arguing because the MG is shirtless in the store.
> 
> ...



<3 Ghost World! 

I love this scene from Blue Velvet: http://youtu.be/snhiofL2Rh4

Zydrate Anatomy from Repo! The Genetic Opera: http://youtu.be/NG2u-wSvOZ8

Aaaaand this scene fromFantastic Mr. Fox: http://youtu.be/S4FyZwAFZII


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 21, 2011)

The pregnancy dream sequence from Tromeo and Juliet. I'd be all over a popcorn birth. Boob Warning if you do click it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbtsLed5twM 

The hallway fight scene in Oldboy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OzB-mop6AA It's all kinds of brilliant. The overall side-scrolling video game feel of it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

Cher's "Snap out of it!"

And...

In HP7b... When Harry defiantly walks out of the crowd in Hogwarts to face Snape and gives his action hero speech. :wubu: Holy Lord.
(wish I had a link to share  )

Also an HP movie... in #1... The first few scenes with the Mirror of Erised. In fact... I'm going to get a tattoo of that scene because I absolutely love it 
http://youtu.be/Kn7cR_8_vAg

Oh... and in Kinky Boots... the runway scene in Milan! :wubu:
http://youtu.be/_shp6h0gmRw
(Plus... good looking guys in sexy hooker boots... **thumbsup**)

...

I have odd tastes, lol. I find it hard to have favourite scenes... I tend to like the movies as a whole, and therefor don't have many favourite movies.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 21, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> The hallway fight scene in Oldboy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OzB-mop6AA It's all kinds of brilliant. The overall side-scrolling video game feel of it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


Definitely one of my favorites.

Im a major film nerd and some of my favorite scenes come off as pretentious/douchey.

There Will Be Blood: The first 10 minutes
The Firemens Ball: The fire
The Wages of Fear: Cigarette rolling in the truck
Forgetting Sarah Marshall: the Dracula song at the bar
Also, I saw Drive over the weekend and the first getaway scene is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 21, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> Zydrate Anatomy from Repo! The Genetic Opera: http://youtu.be/NG2u-wSvOZ8


That was one of the very few good parts of a very bad movie. And it's the only part I would watch again.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2011)

I....I just can't. The list would be too long.

BTW, Roundrevelry, Repo! is my favorite film of all time (currently, and has been since it's release). My favorite part is a deleted scene though. This isn't my list, because as previously stated...but Graverobber in this scene is PRICELESS. His first line is my favorite line in the whole movie. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oegyyx1WeU


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 21, 2011)

@Goreki, I totally disagree about Repo! being a very bad movie! I mean, I doubt it's camp was not deliberate. But I can understand why it would not be everyone's cup of tea. Can you at least acknowledge the fact that Sarah Brightman and Anthony Head (aka Giles lol) were both absolutely amazing in this movie?! 

@theronin23, Graverobber is a great character! That scene is great as a standalone. BUT if it were included I'd be scratching my head, wondering where the hell Shilo went off to. lol

Here's another scene from my favorite B movie, The Video Dead: http://youtu.be/YEHEdwsbD9A


----------



## Goreki (Sep 21, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> @Goreki, I totally disagree about Repo! being a very bad movie! I mean, I doubt it's camp was not deliberate. But I can understand why it would not be everyone's cup of tea. Can you at least acknowledge the fact that Sarah Brightman and Anthony Head (aka Giles lol) were both absolutely amazing in this movie?!



Anthony Head shits rainbows no matter what he's doing. Sarah Brightman was pretty, and not unpleasant to listen to but that's about it. 
I disliked repo because of it's shitty rhyming and song structure and it's ridiculously bad story telling. It had a lot of potential in with all the crap but unfortunately that just made it harder to watch. It kept lifting your hopes up a little and dashing them again.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> @theronin23, Graverobber is a great character! That scene is great as a standalone. BUT if it were included I'd be scratching my head, wondering where the hell Shilo went off to. lol




According to the song order, "Try My New Parts" is after "Can't Get If Up If The Girl's Breathing?" Which would have occurred in between when Rotti goes to pick up Shilo and brings her to the festival. It would make sense if the put it back in.

Fingers crossed for an extended edition one day.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 21, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> According to the song order, "Try My New Parts" is after *"Can't Get If Up If The Girl's Breathing?"* Which would have occurred in between when Rotti goes to pick up Shilo and brings her to the festival. It would make sense if the put it back in.
> 
> Fingers crossed for an extended edition one day.




0.o


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> The hallway fight scene in Oldboy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OzB-mop6AA It's all kinds of brilliant. The overall side-scrolling video game feel of it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.



That fight scene is totally brutal and awesome, up there with the best. I'm not a huge fan of movies from Asia (aside from Battle Royale, The Killer, Hard Boiled..maybe a couple of others) but they sure know how to do fight scenes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2011)

One of my favorite screen kisses. Tomboy secretly in love with a grease monkey who's in love with a popular girl ---Mary Stewart Masterson and Eric Stolz/Some Kind of Wonderful. ahhhhhh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dstOLhL4T8&feature=related


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 21, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Anthony Head shits rainbows no matter what he's doing. Sarah Brightman was pretty, and not unpleasant to listen to but that's about it.
> I disliked repo because of it's shitty rhyming and song structure and it's ridiculously bad story telling. It had a lot of potential in with all the crap but unfortunately that just made it harder to watch. It kept lifting your hopes up a little and dashing them again.



I feel like the truly rotten characters got bad songs deliberately. The best songs of the movie all come from the "good" characters. Including Repo Man. 

@theronin23, I see. I assumed it came before Zydrate Anatomy.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 21, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> I feel like the truly rotten characters got bad songs deliberately. The best songs of the movie all come from the "good" characters. Including Repo Man.


Then explain the abomination that is chase the morning?


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 21, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Then explain the abomination that is chase the morning?



Lol I mostly like that song. There is an awkward bit toward the end. Listen, maybe you should lower your expectations and re-watch it. I mean... the cast includes Paris Hilton and Bill Moseley. You couldn't have been expecting another Sweeney Todd!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 21, 2011)

Definitely one of my fav scene! maybe except the part of men with pot belly  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfN2SpUqfPM


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 21, 2011)

Pretty much any scene with Walter Sobchak in Big Lebowski


----------



## J34 (Sep 21, 2011)

When Tom Hanks was having a fiery argument with Wilson in Castaway. When you look at it you think he is crazy, but then when you think about it and he was like 4 or 5 years alone then it makes sense.

I nearly cried when he lost Wilson in the water


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> That fight scene is totally brutal and awesome, up there with the best. I'm not a huge fan of movies from Asia (aside from Battle Royale, The Killer, Hard Boiled..maybe a couple of others) but they sure know how to do fight scenes.



The tracking shot done in the hospital in Hard Boiled is amazing. That movie is so ridiculously packed with action that it's actually shocking it doesn't totally suck.

On Asian films Kakihara smoking in Ichi the Killer is way fun to watch.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Sep 22, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Pretty much any scene with Walter Sobchak in Big Lebowski



This. 

This is too hard to choose so I'll go with something simple. 

In "Waxwork" David Warner is the evil dude and dressed up like Willy Wonka when two random chicks walk up to him and one is like "This is a strange place for a waxwork" and his reply is hilariously emoted "rrrrrrrrrreallly??? why?" 

You just had to be there. 

Wait got it. Start around 4:20  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSqFDFzEDj0


----------



## hellraiser (Sep 22, 2011)

it has to be this from they live 
http://youtu.be/NimgvwDO2CI
only because ive come to chew bubble gum and kick some ass and im all outta bubble gum haha


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 23, 2011)

I love La Vita é Bella, and I can't really tell of a favourite part except the one where Guido,the main character, steals the love of his life away from an engagement ball because she's to be wed to some a-hole and he just steals her away on this horse marked with 'Jew' and other racial slurs.

Then there's Suckerpunch. I dunno why, it's just that when the chick gets into that WWI modew fighting off those zombie things...Yeah, Duke Nukem ain't got shit on that.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 23, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Then there's Suckerpunch. I dunno why, it's just that when the chick gets into that WWI modew fighting off those zombie things...Yeah, Duke Nukem ain't got shit on that.



That's because Duke Nukem ain't got boobs or a nice derriere! Oh AND he objectifies women. Not cool Duke. Not cool.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the part in Domino with Keira Knightley in the Sorority scene where the dumbass chick asks her, "What's it like to have a 10-year-old boy's body?" 

Domino retorts, "Have you ever had a nose job?" 

The other girl replies, "No." 

And that's where Domino beats the crap out of her. Lol love it!

:bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 30, 2011)

I love this part from Sixteen Candles. Lead tries to talk to her crush but chickens out. Its so me..lol. There are two different soundtracks for this part but I like this one the best.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 30, 2011)

This whole scene from No Country for Old Men is AMAZING.


Call it, friendo.


----------



## Ola (Oct 3, 2011)

From a couple of my favorite films...

*Donnie Darko*
I got two favorite scenes in this one. First is the humorous one where Donnie completely owns his hippie teacher. 

The second one is the Theatre Scene. It's so damn eerie, and at the same time I love the dialogue. 
Donnie: "Why are you wearing that stupid bunny suit?"
Frank: "Why are you wearing that stupid man suit?"

Well played, Frank. Well played indeed! :bow:

*V for Vendetta*
I always found the "God is in the rain"/Evey reborn scene pretty amazing. Aside from the fact that it's a powerful one, with amazing music, it reflects very well on the two polar opposites that V and Evey are. When they cut between V's own rebirth in the fire, to Evey in the rain... it's just too damn brilliant. V represents his element of fire, with his rage and a blind lust for vengeance on those that did this to him. Evey represents more "stable" emotions such as forgiveness and the tranquility that you associate water with. The whole movie has hinted at these differences, but it is in this scene that they become so clear. V and Evey, much like Yin and Yang, compliment each other and grow through each other's qualities. Without one another, they would both have been incomplete.

Valerie's Letter is truly great as well, but I guess that's not just one scene; it's a whole story in itself... It shows the face of intolerance and hate very well though, and of course, is very emotional. It builds on the depth of the whole film.

*Pulp Fiction*
Whole movie is brilliant, but the biggest "shock factor", for me at least, came in the Car Scene with Marvin. I was NOT prepared for what happened, at all! xD


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2011)

In all the Rocky movies when he trains.

In Titanic where Rose and Jack dance underground of the ship.

In Superbad the last scene when there in the mall.

The ending to The Notebook, sad but still good and touching.

In the Last Dragon when Master tells Leroy to embark on his journey.

In Lionheart where Leon comes back for his brother's family at the end.

In Bloodsport where Frank is haunted on his train ride of the events that have happpened.

I could name so many i will post more later. lol


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 8, 2011)

i love this movie but totally forgot about it until hozay reminded me the other day! Artistic temperament, lol


----------



## Bigrcasey (Oct 11, 2011)

http://youtu.be/7ejD5sEhZAQ

Can't go wrong with classic Rodney Dangerfield!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 12, 2011)

Best head butt ever goes to Scott Pilgrim for head butting Superman And getting 3000 coins...Ta dow!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 12, 2011)

*Enter the Dragon*-Mirror scene where Bruce Lee is fighting that madman 

*Player's Club*- The part where Lisa Raye's character, Diamond, kicks the ass of that evil stripper

*Street Fighter: The Movie 1992*(not the Kristin Kreuk crappy remake)- The part where Chun Li rips open her handcuffs and jump kicks Bison

*Ghostbusters*- Part where possessed Geena floats in the air, lol. 
*
Home Alone II*- Scene where the hotel clerks go into Kevin's room and Kevin plays a tape with fake gunshots that scares them off
*
Women of Brewster Place*- Lynn Whitfield's character's two year old daughter dies from an electric shock and Oprah's matronly character embraces her.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 12, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> Best head butt ever goes to Scott Pilgrim for head butting Superman And getting 3000 coins...Ta dow!



i dont know why i like that movie soooo much but i can watch it over and over and not get bored! i love it!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2011)

I love the part in Your Highness where they smoke out with the creepy creature...


Fabious: Thadeous, are you seeing what I'm seeing? 
Thadeous: You making a fool of yourself. Handle your shit, Fabious, please.


----------



## escapist (Oct 19, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I love the part in Your Highness where they smoke out with the creepy creature...
> 
> 
> Fabious: Thadeous, are you seeing what I'm seeing?
> Thadeous: You making a fool of yourself. Handle your shit, Fabious, please.



LOL! That's: The Wise Wizard!





The movie is just filled with Epic Levels of Funny...I love this part too...
Leezar trying to smack talk and [email protected]$# Block





Lets not forget this one too:






Yeah I had to make her watch it like 6x to finally see it all. For me this movie is like a cult classic already. I just love it.


----------



## StretchII (Jan 22, 2012)

ClockworkOrange said:


> This.
> 
> This is too hard to choose so I'll go with something simple.
> 
> ...


 I thought I was the only one who found his reply amusing. Glad you think so too!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2012)

The scene from "Queen of the Damned" where Lestat awakes the Queen makes me want to master a violin...

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2lojIouVXY&feature=BFa&list=PLE2153DC21C13A5FA&lf=mh_lolz

and part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SQTydoW800&feature=BFa&list=PLE2153DC21C13A5FA&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 29, 2012)

Two scenes from Purple Rain. When Appolonia and Morris Day walk into the club and Prince and the Revolution play Darling Nikki. The other scene is when Prince and Appolonia are at the lake and he tells her she has to purify herself in the lake. She takes her clothes off (Hawtness) and jumps into the freezing cold water. He laughs at her and says he can't believe she did it. Oh yeah that whole movie is the fucking bomb.

In the Last Samurai when Katsumoto and Nathan Algren are talking about the Code of the Samurai. Katsumoto tells Algren his code and way of life is no longer necessary and Algren replies, "What could be more necessary?" Also in the Last Samurai when Katsumoto is dying he sees the prefect cherry blossom, referenced earlier in the movie and he gasps "Perfect... They are all... perfect..."


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> Two scenes from Purple Rain. When Appolonia and Morris Day walk into the club and Prince and the Revolution play Darling Nikki. The other scene is when Prince and Appolonia are at the lake and he tells her she has to purify herself in the lake. She takes her clothes off (Hawtness) and jumps into the freezing cold water. He laughs at her and says he can't believe she did it. Oh yeah that whole movie is the fucking bomb.
> 
> In the Last Samurai when Katsumoto and Nathan Algren are talking about the Code of the Samurai. Katsumoto tells Algren his code and way of life is no longer necessary and Algren replies, "What could be more necessary?" Also in the Last Samurai when Katsumoto is dying he sees the prefect cherry blossom, referenced earlier in the movie and he gasps "Perfect... They are all... perfect..."



I love both those movies too. I have the lake scene saved..lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68PMtu396cU&list=PLE2153DC21C13A5FA&index=22&feature=plpp_video


----------



## freakyfred (Jan 29, 2012)

From the top of my head;
The duel at the end of The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
The Orson Welles scene in Ed Wood
The battles with the Katayanagi Twins in Scott Pilgrim VS the World


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 29, 2012)

okay, not really a movie but sort of. In BSG (which really is just a really long movie) where they jumped the entire battlestar into the atmosphere just to launch the vipers and jump out again before they hit!

as soon as they said they were jumping into the atmosphere i was about to walk away from the show. i can only suspend disbelief so much and there is just no way in hell a ship the size of a battlestar would be able to just cruise through the sky but then they jumped in and you see it just plummeting down... awesome!

although vipers look to be about as capable of atmospheric flight as my bacon-wrapped cock... (yeah, that's totally my new thing)


----------



## TrickBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

Liking this thread. So Im gonna have to go with Confessions of a trickbaby/freeway 2. Now bare with me as its an odd one...

Its a toss up between the huffing while driving scene and the drinking in the shower scene.

And since this is the one I can find im gonna go with shower. (from about 4:30) NSFW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QwMGDJFAY8

I think it could be that its pre fixed by an unapologetic binge and purge. Followered by the ever so cool drinking while bleaching hair in the shower. Inter cut with the super dark necrophilia with the old school vibrator, which makes it down right funny. 

Dont judge me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2012)

It's at the end of Sleepless in Seattle. She goes to the Empire State Building (Just like in An Affair to Remember) and she realizes that he's not there and is really sad. She thought it was fated for them to meet.
He was just there and missed her, and they're closing the observation deck and he leaves with his son, Jonah, who left behind his knapsack, which has his teddy bear in it. She finds the knapsack, and the teddy bear and the doors open and he and Jonah walk out and see her holding the teddy bear and they lock eyes and you just know it's meant to be.

Anything where someone comes back to someone else always makes me cry like a baby because no one's ever done it for me and I wasted a lot of time waiting, just like Cary Grant in An Affair to Remember, and like Meg Ryan in Sleepless, who did believe in fate.


----------



## wreckless1967 (Feb 2, 2012)

I would say my favourite sequence from a movie is--- the opening scene of the -Godfather 1-, when the italian undertaker is asking Don Vito Corleone for justice against the gang that had beaten his daughter up badly, it shows a man of tremendous power and influence in a truly dignified manner, Oh how I wish I had power and respect like that. A truly classic timeless piece of movie magic, Marlon Brando at his best. Also rated second greatest movie of all time after Citizen Kane, for good reason,.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 2, 2012)

In "Life is Beautiful", near the end when Joshua is hiding in the box and his father gets caught. The father knows he's being led around the corner to be killed but also knows his son is watching, so he starts a silly march and makes eye contact with Joshua, smiling and winking. OMG - the selflessness of the father brings me to tears. I LOVE this movie.


----------



## imogenbakerbell (Feb 12, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> This scene is from 9 1/2 weeks where she is reflecting on the relationship (wink wink..lol).....enjoy



That was hot! That's one to put on my "to watch" list.

Scenes from a couple of my favourite films: First, the beginning to Secretary. It's just weirdly sexy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28W3d3brIf0 (Actually, the whole film is weirdly sexy. Though it bothers me when Mr. Grey throws the doughnuts in the bin. In my version of Secretary, Maggie Gyllenhaal forces James Spader to bend over and eat the doughnuts off the desk, while giving him a good spanking, hehehe).

And a scene from The Piano, which is probably my absolute favourite film - one of my favourite scenes is this one (which is right towards the end, unfortunately, so if you don't want spoilers, don't watch; also, I'm miffed it's not the entire scene): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLUrEgC-Dd4&feature=relmfu


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 12, 2012)

Any scene in the movie "RED" John Malkovich is in. . His delivery of some of the most bizarre lines are priceless. . not to mention hysterical. . Not exactly "Oscar" material, but a good diversion..


----------



## Melian (Feb 14, 2012)

When I was a kid, I saw Event Horizon in theatres and thought that the gravity drive room and gore scenes were the coolest shit ever, as was the use of Funky Shit in the end credits. Recently, I watched the SFX extra on the DVD and learned that it was originally going to have so many more "visions from Hell" sequences, but some shitty test audiences couldn't handle it, so a lot of it ending up getting cut. They should have been eviscerated for that  

Sorry, but this thread just gave me movie nostalgia!

American Psycho was also packed with great scenes: the hobo getting stabbed, the chainsaw dropping onto the whore, the washing of the leather gloves, the idiotic (yet hilarious) business card colour scene, and let's not forget the axe to the face.


----------



## djudex (Feb 14, 2012)

I totally wanted to be in on that business card scene.

"oh my God, look at it. So beautiful...."


----------



## Isa (Feb 14, 2012)

I love every second of Dangerous Liaisons but this 5 or so minutes is beyond brilliant.


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 15, 2012)

Melian said:


> When I was a kid, I saw Event Horizon in theatres and thought that the gravity drive room and gore scenes were the coolest shit ever, as was the use of Funky Shit in the end credits. Recently, I watched the SFX extra on the DVD and learned that it was originally going to have so many more "visions from Hell" sequences, but some shitty test audiences couldn't handle it, so a lot of it ending up getting cut. They should have been eviscerated for that
> 
> Sorry, but this thread just gave me movie nostalgia!
> 
> American Psycho was also packed with great scenes: the hobo getting stabbed, the chainsaw dropping onto the whore, the washing of the leather gloves, the idiotic (yet hilarious) business card colour scene, and let's not forget the axe to the face.



Isn't the remainder of the Hell dimension footage lost forever? Event Horizon has a pretty large following. I went to see the movie as a joke (oh wow, Hellraiser in SPAAAACE) but ended up loving the flick. The friend I went to see it with agreed and we really wanted to see more of what happened to the original crew.

American Psycho (the book) is fun. The chainsaw dropping scene is pretty much the only one that didn't have some basis in the book. Either way, Bret Easton Ellis is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Melian (Feb 15, 2012)

djudex said:


> I totally wanted to be in on that business card scene.
> 
> "oh my God, look at it. So beautiful...."



Your card would definitely be Bone 



Mordecai said:


> Isn't the remainder of the Hell dimension footage lost forever?



They showed some of the extra footage in the DVD special features - basically, when the Event Horizon went through the wormhole to Hell, the crew went insane and had some kind of orgy where they mutilated and fucked each other to death. I think they've still got all the original footage, but it's shit quality (on tapes or something). Not entirely sure...I love this movie and have seen it a dozen times or so, but it doesn't quite enter into the "obsession" category, where I know every bit of minutiae about it (Earthbound trivia occupies most of that space in my mind!).


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 15, 2012)

Steve Martin's rant at the car rental place in Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. Best. Scene. Ever. Haha


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 16, 2012)

Melian said:


> American Psycho was also packed with great scenes: the hobo getting stabbed, the chainsaw dropping onto the whore, the washing of the leather gloves, the idiotic (yet hilarious) business card colour scene, and let's not forget the axe to the face.



I tell people to get a gosh damn job constantly because of the hobo scene.

So much in American Psycho has made it into my (and my whole family's) lexicon. As a matter of fact, when I did my AMA thread on reddit, the ice got broken with an American Psycho reference. It was beautiful.



djudex said:


> I totally wanted to be in on that business card scene.
> 
> "oh my God, look at it. So beautiful...."



It's even got a watermark.



P.S. I'm surprised no one's said "The money shot" yet.


----------



## fritzi (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> In "Life is Beautiful", near the end when Joshua is hiding in the box and his father gets caught. The father knows he's being led around the corner to be killed but also knows his son is watching, so he starts a silly march and makes eye contact with Joshua, smiling and winking. OMG - the selflessness of the father brings me to tears. I LOVE this movie.



Absolutely! The movie is probably one of the best balances between tragedy and comedy ever!



Isa said:


> I love every second of Dangerous Liaisons but this 5 or so minutes is beyond brilliant.



Totally agree! The malice of sophisticated decadence rules!


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the whole "Dangerous Minds" and "Sleepy Hollow" movies. I made out during both of them and it took me years to finally actually watch both of them.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2013)

*The Third Man*
Harry Lime explains the thought process of politicians and corporate executives everywhere.

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1152223695740
(2:00 to 7:00)


----------



## Archetypus (Sep 28, 2013)

http://youtu.be/hR69EKvcW-4

Kaneda's Death "SUNSHINE"

Excellent flick. Brilliantly directed, acted & scored.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 28, 2013)

Any movie where someone says "Secure the perimeter” or “Try to get some rest".

ten points to anyone who gets the reference


----------



## MrSensible (Sep 28, 2013)

freakyfred said:


> Any movie where someone says "Secure the perimeter” or “Try to get some rest".
> 
> ten points to anyone who gets the reference



"Batman and Robin" during the scene where the credits started rolling.

Kidding, I didn't get past 20 minutes of that piece of shit.


----------



## ffaboots (Sep 28, 2013)

Melian said:


> Movie: Ghost World
> 
> Scene: the mullet guy (MG) and convenience store owner (CSO) are arguing because the MG is shirtless in the store.



Ghost World is amazing--two other highlights for me are when they leave the note on Josh's door ("We came here to f*** you, but you were not home. Therefore, you are gay. Love, Tiffani and Amber"), and the entire training scene in the movie theater--"Do you guys sell beer?" "I wish. Actually, YOU wish, after about five minutes of this movie."

Another movie where I think the writing and most of the performances are incredible even though the movie's not perfect is Easy A--"No judgement, but you kind of look like stripper...a high end stripper! For governors, or athletes."


----------



## biglynch (Sep 28, 2013)

I think this f**king covers it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jRhgNp-fNc


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 28, 2013)

The elevator kiss in the movie *Drive*. It made me catch my breath. You just know what's coming next so the innocence of that kiss was perfect. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgNt_oJnZpA


----------



## Mckee (Sep 29, 2013)

I have dozens! Since I recently rewatch this 2 movies...

1- From "Ratatouille"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YG4h5GbTqU

2- From "The Wild Bunch"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLEcgNxqDw


----------

